# Harness saves tree worker thrown from mini lift



## squad143 (Aug 29, 2013)

Saved By His Harness - Crane Accidents
View attachment 312147


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 29, 2013)

squad143 said:


> Saved By His Harness - Crane Accidents
> View attachment 312147



Yay for safety gear!!!


----------

